# Bà bầu bị tê tay, cách khỏi nhanh nhất



## minhtam29081996 (22/7/19)

*Cơ thể thiếu chất, đặc biệt là canxi và magie*
Thiếu dưỡng chất không những ảnh hưởng không tốt đến sức khỏe mà còn là nguyên nhân khiến bà bầu đối mặt với nhiều triệu chứng thai kỳ hơn.

*Các nguyên nhân khác gây tê tay chân ở bà bầu*
Mắc bệnh đái tháo đường gây tổn thương dây thần kinh ngoại vi. Bà bầu bị phù nề hoặc lười vận động, đứng 1 tư thế quá lâu khiến máu ứ đọng…

*Mẹ bầu tê tay đừng lo lắng nhưng chớ chủ quan, cần gặp bác sĩ khi nào?*
Tê bì chân tay là hiện tượng sinh lý khi mang thai. Thông thường, các bà bầu không cần điều trị và triệu chứng này sẽ hết sau khi sinh em bé.






_Bà bầu bị tê tay trong một số trường hợp cần đến gặp bác sĩ ngay._​Tuy nhiên, nếu gặp các trường hợp sau, thai phụ cần chú ý đi khám ngay. Bởi nó có thể báo hiệu các rối loạn chức năng gan, chuyển hóa… Hoặc có thể là bất thường của một số bệnh: đái tháo đường, thiếu chất…

*Các biểu hiện:*
Tê tay kèm các triệu chứng lơ mơ (dù xảy ra trong thời gian ngắn).
Toàn bộ cánh tay bị mất cảm giác và không thể nhấc nổi cánh tay.
Khi vận động, đi bộ mức độ tê tay nặng hơn.
Chứng tê tay kèm các dấu hiệu bất thường khác: co cơ, hoa mắt…

*Bà bầu bị tê tay phải làm sao cho nhanh khỏi nhất?*
Tuy không ảnh hưởng nghiêm trọng đến sức khỏe nhưng chứng tê tay cũng như đau lưng khi mang thai sẽ làm bà bầu cảm thấy khó chịu. Nếu khi ngủ thường xuyên bị tê tay sẽ khiến bà bầu thức giấc, giảm chất lượng giấc ngủ. Từ đó gián tiếp khiến sức khỏe mẹ và bé không đảm bảo. Vậy bà bầu tê tay phải làm sao?

*Tránh ngồi, đứng, ngủ 1 tư thế quá lâu*






_Tư thế nằm phù hợp giúp mẹ bầu giảm tê mỏi tay chân._​Thay đổi các tư thế để tránh hiện tượng tê mỏi là rất cần thiết khi mang thai… Ngủ nên kê cao chân hoặc đặt 2 tay cao hơn thân mình sẽ giúp dễ chịu hơn. Đặc biệt không dùng tay kê đầu hoặc nằm đè lên bàn tay, cánh tay.

*Tập thể dục thường xuyên*
Bà bầu nên tham khảo thêm các bài tập cho tay, chân ngoài các bài thể dục chung cho cơ thể. Tăng cường vận động phù hợp giúp lưu thông máu tới các chi tốt hơn, đẩy các chất lỏng dư thừa sang vùng khác.

*Chăm sóc cho tay của bạn*
Bôi kem dưỡng da tay, giữ ấm cho tay trong mùa đông. Ngâm tay với nước ấm chứa tinh dầu sẽ giúp giảm triệu chứng tê tay rất tốt. Massage bàn tay, cổ tay rồi từ từ di chuyển theo cánh tay lên vai, cổ và xuống phần lưng trên. Đây là phương pháp giúp mẹ bầu thư giãn rất tốt.

*Thực hiện 1 số động tác xoa bóp, bấm huyệt*
Siết chặt tay thành nắm đấm kết hợp với việc di chuyển vị trí của tay.






_Xoa bóp giúp bà bầu bị tê tay dễ chịu hơn._​
Tay trái nắm cổ tay phải rồi xoa bóp theo chuyển động tròn và ngược lại giúp giảm chất lỏng tích tụ. Châm cứu, bấm huyệt cũng giúp giảm đau do hội chứng ống cổ tay rất hữu hiệu.

*Chế độ ăn uống đảm bảo bổ sung vitamin và khoáng chất*
Duy trì chế độ ăn cân bằng giảm muối, đường, chất béo, tăng cường vitamin, khoáng chất. Các thực phẩm thúc đẩy hệ thần kinh khỏe mạnh giàu vitamin B6, nhóm thực phẩm giàu canxi như: rau màu xanh đậm, các loại hạt ngũ cốc…
Nhu cầu về dinh dưỡng trong thai kỳ tăng hơn so với bình thường. Vì vậy để đáp ứng đủ cho sự phát triển của bé và đảm bảo cho sức khỏe của mẹ. Bà bầu cần bổ sung thêm nguồn dinh dưỡng từ thực phẩm chức năng.
Tham khảo ý kiến bác sĩ về liều lượng vitamin tổng hợp, viên bổ sung sắt, loại canxi nào tốt nhất cho bà bầu,… Bồi dưỡng đầy đủ chất giúp mẹ bầu có một trải nghiệm tuyệt vời giảm thiểu các khó chịu của các triệu chứng sinh lý khi mang thai.
Hiện nay, dạng canxi nano tự nhiên được các chuyên gia khuyên dùng. Trong đó, sản phẩm được ứng dụng công nghệ hiện đại từ nghiên cứu của viện khoa học-công nghệ Hàn lâm Việt Nam chính là Avisure Hical.






_Avisure Hical đạt giải thưởng “top 100 sản phẩm dịch vụ tốt nhất cho gia đình trẻ em”_​Sản phẩm Avisure Hical cung cấp canxi hydroapatit dạng nano tự nhiên. Hical giúp đáp ứng đủ lượng canxi cho bà bầu, mẹ sau sinh. Với công thức hối hợp 4 thành phần: canxi nano, vitamin D3, MK-7, boron cho tác dụng tối ưu là lựa chọn bổ sung canxi hàng đầu.


----------



## Thanh Hoàng (22/7/19)

Tê chân tay ở bà bầu là do đâu?


----------



## Thanh Hoàng (23/7/19)

Canxi có cần bổ sung từ bên ngoài k?


----------

